# Old Live from Lincoln Center broadcast - Beethoven, Masur, Ax (1994)



## pridgenkenneth (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find past Live-from-Lincoln-Center events originally broadcast on PBS? I'm looking for the following one in particular. Thanks!

New York Philharmonic
(113) May 17, 1994

"New York Philharmonic Masur, Ax, & Beethoven's 5th"
Hugh Downs, host

Kurt Masur, Conductor
Emanuel Ax, Pianist

All-Beethoven program.
"Leonore Overture" No. 3
Piano Concerto No. 1

INTERMISSION

Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67.

Intermission features: Hugh Downs live backstage with Emanuel Ax. Pretaped feature: "Almost everything you should know about Beethoven's 5th". Filler: Introduced by Hugh Downs: "Would I want my kid to play in the Philharmonic?"; "How could a deaf person write music?" (from Backstage\Lincoln Center, episode No. 103).

Program Length: 2:26:48
http://aboutlincolncenter.org/programs/program-lflc/program-lflc-history/program-lflc-past-telecasts


----------

